# Granddaughter



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

My Granddaughters reaction to her father, when he tried to wake her up for her bottle.









I will have to have a word with that young man, upsetting her like that.









Just think how many watches she can buy for her Granddad, when I get her that window cleaning round for her birthday.


















Dave....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Brilliant Dave


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Class pic









Not had profanities from my grandkids yet - i think.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Another English archer!









I reckon she can take care of herself.

With some help from an old bugger.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The combined 'V sign' with one finger up the nose is somehow more emphatic







.


----------

